# Anybody using the system from Meg-Mo



## mlappin

It's that time of year again, grass is growing stupid fast, almost looks like it needs mowed again 2 days later.

I usually buy a new set of blades every year and retire the most worn out set, I keep three on hand at all times, can drop three and have three on in about five minutes.

Instead of paying a little over $125 for a set of OEM's from Woods I was thinking of giving the Meg-Mo a try, have seen em at several farm shows and looks to be a pretty good set up, not supposed to chuck rocks as far either, which is a big deal here with semi's and trucks up and down the drives all the time, seems like the edge of a tire is always squirting rocks into the grass, that and father just loves to spin the tracked skid steer around on a dime regardless of how much crap he kicks into the yard.

https://www.meg-mo.com


----------



## Vol

Looks interesting, but the first thing I noticed was that they rip you off with shipping and handling. They could put three discs in one USPS flat rate priority box and ship at about half what they charge of $10 per disc or $30 for three discs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin

Vol said:


> Looks interesting, but the first thing I noticed was that they rip you off with shipping and handling. They could put three discs in one USPS flat rate priority box and ship at about half what they charge of $10 per disc or $30 for three discs.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yah&#8230;

I should of bought a set at the farm show, normal price but free shipping. Hadn't done any research then though.

Only thing I wonder after going to their website is how to balance em. I'm thinking take the entire disc off, sharpen each blade then get em straight out and set the disc on a balancing cone.


----------



## rjmoses

I like the looks of that--4 blades on one disc. To me, that means that each blade tip is cutting less material as you move forward and that subsequent blades catch the rebound. Couldn't really tell what the blade shape looked like to determine if there would be a little more updraft but I can see it lifting the grass taller.

I also wonder what they mean about better mulching.

I always liked the Vicon disc mowers 3 blade design--seemed to cut cleaner with less tractor horsepower.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer

Brother n law has them and really does like them. I always thought you could have a machinist build one that would use the disk mower blades you have on hand. He says the worse thing he hates is the price of the replacement blades.


----------



## Farmineer95

I have a set on a mower. I loved them. Got a different mower now. They throw grass and in 4 years only really sharpened 3 times I think. Idle the mower when you turn on the deck clutch, there is a bit more weight to get spinning.


----------



## Three44s

We don't get that much excess grass around here so I just let the "combination swather-balers" keep it down. If they blow too many sections (teeth) you just haul them to the sale.

Three44s


----------



## Wethay

Three44s said:


> We don't get that much excess grass around here so I just let the "combination swather-balers" keep it down. If they blow too many sections (teeth) you just haul them to the sale.
> 
> Three44s


I've heard people say if that had money they would drive a car until it needed an oil change and then trade it in. I would like to meet you, then I would be able to tell people "I know someone that mows until the sections get dull, or he loses a section and then he just sells the mower".


----------



## mlappin

bluefarmer said:


> Brother n law has them and really does like them. I always thought you could have a machinist build one that would use the disk mower blades you have on hand. He says the worse thing he hates is the price of the replacement blades.


I got to thinking about it today, all you'd have to do is figure out what diameter to cut the disc and ditto on the holes, then I'm sure a shoulder bushing could be had, then a grade 8 bolt in it and good to go. However, while disc mower/bine blades can be had with a lot of lift, they don't have very much throw, hence the longer ones with the upswept backs that megmo uses.


----------



## mlappin

Installed em last night, definitely a little better in the yard, but a whole lot better back around the grain bins and hoop buildings where I haven't had time to mow this year. Still had to do it twice to look pretty but definitely handles the tall grass better than OEM.


----------

